
Time Person of the Year: Angela Merkel - sasvari
http://time.com/time-person-of-the-year-2015-angela-merkel/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10703400)

------
michaelbuddy
Time is run by SJWs and is a sinking ship.

